
Hewlett-Packard to Cut Up to 30,000 More Jobs in Restructuring - sz4kerto
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-09-15/hewlett-packard-to-cut-up-to-30-000-more-jobs-in-restructuring
======
dewarrn1
Or about 10% of their full-time workforce [0].

[0]
[http://finance.yahoo.com/q/pr?s=HPQ+Profile](http://finance.yahoo.com/q/pr?s=HPQ+Profile)

